# FreeBSD on Raspberry Pi



## balanga (Jun 29, 2016)

How easy is it to setup FreeBSD on the RPi? Last time I tried I didn't get very far...

Which version is best? And is there any support for the PiFace digital interface?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2016)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/Raspberry Pi


----------



## balanga (Jun 29, 2016)

SirDice said:


> https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/Raspberry Pi



Thanks, I downloaded 10.3 and it started to boot but then there was a mountroot error


```
Mounting from ufs:/dev/ufs/rootfs failed with error 19.
```


----------



## windscape (Jun 29, 2016)

Press ? at the mountroot prompt and you'll see what the available root devices are. Follow the instructions at that prompt to mount the correct root device. Post the output of any error messages.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 2, 2016)

I am using the RPi2 on FreeBSD11 alpha5 and it seems to be doing quite well.
No support for the PiFace hat but you can add it to your own custom DTB.
The GPIO's work well and less hassle than Linux where you must export each into userspace to use.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 2, 2016)

It appears the Real Time Clock is working on the PiFace:
https://github.com/jhowie/FreeBSDPiFaceRTC


----------

